# More Money! The Results Thread



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2014)

This thread holds the standings and results from the 2015 PDC Darts world championships for the More Money! The PDC 2015 World Championship Game.

I'll try to keep this up to date through the tournament.

The current standings as of the 15th Dec 2014 (prior to tournament are):

1	Mart		£19,540
2	ypauly		£11,500
3	Mark T		-£500
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£25,500
5	Annette Anderson		-£105,000
6	spiritfree		-£110,460
7	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£127,500
8	Steff		-£128,722
9	Northerner		-£129,222

Note, the scores are based on the guaranteed prize money.  If any player loses in the first round they go home with £8000 (a bit more then a bus fare home).  Negative scores exist because I'm subtracting half of last years score from this years score - so for Michael van Gerwen as an example his score if he looses his first match is £8K + 1/2 x £250K = -£117K

spiritfree has only currently picked one player from the "Qualified Players" grouping, so I've allocated Andy Smith twice until I get an update.

Tournament starts on the 18th December - so still time to enter a team yet!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2014)

So the tournament starts tonight at 7:10pm UK time.  Is everybody taking part excited? 

Still time for any late entries.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2014)

and yesterdays results were:

*Preliminary & First Rounds
Thursday December 18 *
John Part (30) 2-3 Keegan Brown
Christian Perez 0-4 Cristo Reyes (P)
Jelle Klaasen (29) 3-1 Christian Kist
Michael van Gerwen (1) 3-1 Joe Cullen
Wes Newton (13) 2-3 Cristo Reyes

Definitely a few wobbles from MvG which must have a few people worried.

which means the current leader-board is:

*Pos.	Person               		Total
*1	Mart		£23,700
2	ypauly		£20,000
3	Mark T		-£500
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£25,500
5	Annette Anderson		-£101,000
6	spiritfree		-£106,300
7	Steff		-£119,833
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£123,500
9	Northerner		-£124,333

No real change here, except for Steff passing Vicky and ypauly drawing close to Mart.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

My brain is a bit scrambled Mark - am I at the bottom currently because the team I picked did so well last year?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> My brain is a bit scrambled Mark - am I at the bottom currently because the team I picked did so well last year?


Yes, right now the score is offset by 50% of last years result in order to equalise things out a bit and keep things closer together.

I ran a few simulations and whoever picks the tournament winner should still be at the top of the list at the end.

I ,ight have to try a different strategy next time if it doesn't work!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 20, 2014)

Results from last night:

*Preliminary & First Rounds
Friday December 19 *
Andy Hamilton (12) 3-2 Dave Richardson
Kim Viljanen 1-4 Sascha Stein (P)
Peter Wright (5) 3-0 Gerwyn Price   
Phil Taylor (2) 3-0 Jyhan Artut
Stuart Kellett (32) 1-3 Sascha Stein

I'm down at my parents now and so can actually watch the darts   Was fairly workman like performance from Taylor.

So the leader board is:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£28,020
2	ypauly		£22,833
3	Mark T		£4,300
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£24,700
5	Annette Anderson		-£101,000
6	spiritfree		-£105,980
7	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£118,700
8	Steff		-£119,833
9	Northerner		-£124,333

Vicky and Steff have swapped positions again.  Riri is the first person to loose a player as Kim Viljanen was knocked out.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 21, 2014)

Results from yesterday:

*Preliminary & First Rounds
Saturday December 20 
Afternoon Session (12.30pm) 
*Andy Smith (28) 0-3 Ronny Huybrechts
Scott Mackenzie 3-4 Daryl Gurney (P)
Justin Pipe (17) 2-3 Laurence Ryder
Robert Thornton (9) 3-0 Andrew Gilding
Ronnie Baxter (24) 3-1 Scott Mackenzie/Daryl Gurney

*Evening Session 
*Steve Beaton (21) 0-3 Kyle Anderson
Mark McGrath 0-4 Scott Kirchner (P)
Terry Jenkins (16) 3-1 John Weber
Simon Whitlock (7) 1-3 Darren Webster
Gary Anderson (4) 3-1 Scott Kirchner

A couple of shocks with Andy Smith, Steve Beaton and Simon Whitlock going out.  At one point it looked like Gary Anderson might join them!

So the leader board now is:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£33,000
2	ypauly		£22,833
3	Mark T		£9,100
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£19,900
5	Annette Anderson		-£94,500
6	spiritfree		-£105,500
7	Steff		-£115,333
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£117,900
9	Northerner		-£120,333

Steff and Vicky have yet again swapped around.  ypauly and spiritfree have both lost two out of the four players now with most people having lost one.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm regarding this as me still winning  Although I see I have lost Justin Pipe


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2014)

Whitlock was utterly pants last night and Anderson was equally as rubbish of course we were routing for kircher as mart had him. I missed his interview after his win but did wonder what was winding him up so much, think it was Scott's throw but equally could of been way he played himself


----------



## Mark T (Dec 22, 2014)

Results from yesterdays play:

*Preliminary & First Rounds 
Sunday December 21
Afternoon Session *
Paul Nicholson (25) 2-3 Benito van de Pas       
Boris Koltsov 4-2 Haruki Muramatsu (P)
Mark Webster (31) 3-1 Ron Meulenkamp
Dean Winstanley (26) 3-2 Wayne Jones     
Kevin Painter (20) 3-1 Boris Koltsov

*Evening Session
*Kim Huybrechts (18) 3-0 Michael Mansell
Jani Haavisto 1-4 John Michael (P)
Dave Chisnall (8) 3-0 Ryan De Vreede
James Wade (6) 3-1 Jamie Lewis
Ian White (15) 3-1 John Michael

Which's gives a leaderboard of:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£33,800
2	ypauly		£26,833
3	Mark T		£9,100
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£15,900
5	Annette Anderson		-£92,500
6	spiritfree		-£100,200
7	Steff		-£114,889
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£117,900
9	Northerner		-£119,889


----------



## Mark T (Dec 23, 2014)

Was on the road driving back from staying with my parents yesterday - so catching up with the results:

*Preliminary & First Rounds 
Monday December 22 *
Jamie Caven (19) 3-2 Jason Hogg
Nolan Arendse 4-0 Alex Hon (P)
Michael Smith (22) 3-1 Mensur Suljovic
Raymond van Barneveld (14) 3-0 Rowby-John Rodriguez
Brendan Dolan (11) 3-0 Nolan Arendse

Which gives a leader board of:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£34,120
2	ypauly		£26,833
3	Mark T		£9,900
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£15,100
5	Annette Anderson		-£92,500
6	spiritfree		-£99,880
7	Steff		-£110,444
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£117,100
9	Northerner		-£119,444

Hopefully when the second and third round starts and when the higher payments happen these scores will close up a lot.  Although mostly the negatives are for those who picked MvG who is carrying last years success ballast   Last of the first round matches tonight.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 24, 2014)

Last set of matches for the first round last night and a bit of a surprise:

*Preliminary & First Rounds
Tuesday December 23  *
Vincent van der Voort (23) 3-2 John Henderson
Jermain Wattimena 3-4 Robert Marijanovic (P)
Mervyn King (10) 2-3 Max Hopp
Adrian Lewis (3) 3-0 David Pallett
Stephen Bunting (27) 3-1 Robert Marijanovic

King must have been playing badly as the averages on the live score tracker didn't look exceptional from either player.  Unfortunately this means that Annette Anderson has lost three of her players!

Not much change in the leader board, which looks like:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£38,440
2	ypauly		£28,167
3	Mark T		£13,900
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£11,100
5	Annette Anderson		-£92,500
6	spiritfree		-£99,560
7	Steff		-£110,000
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£117,100
9	Northerner		-£119,000

Play recommences after christmas on the 27th December.


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2014)

Ooooooh van da pas kicks oot Chizzy


----------



## Mark T (Dec 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> Ooooooh van da pas kicks oot Chizzy


Stein was looking interesting against van Gerwen for a few legs


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Stein was looking interesting against van Gerwen for a few legs



Yeah was sweating fir a tiny teeny moment there,, klaasan is wild who goes 13 double 6 for 25 jeez


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2014)

Yesterdays results:

*Second Round
Saturday December 27
Afternoon Session *
Robert Thornton 4-0 Ronnie Baxter
Terry Jenkins 4-0 Laurence Ryder
Peter Wright 4-1 Ronny Huybrechts

*Evening Session*
Dave Chisnall 2-4 Benito van de Pas
Michael van Gerwen 4-1 Sascha Stein
Gary Anderson 4-3 Jelle Klaasen

Which makes the current leaderboard:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£38,680
2	ypauly		£28,167
3	Mark T		£23,500
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		-£1,500
5	Annette Anderson		-£86,500
6	spiritfree		-£93,320
7	Steff		-£102,667
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£107,500
9	Northerner		-£111,667


----------



## Riri (Dec 28, 2014)

Certainly a good spread of scoring there. What a match last night between Anderson and Klaasen - terrific


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2014)

Great last game last night obviosuly wanted Keegan to win as i have him in this but could not take my eyes off the match, im gonna miss the afternoon sessions this week boo hoo .


----------



## Mark T (Dec 29, 2014)

Yesterdays results:

*Second Round
Sunday December 28
Afternoon Session *
Andy Hamilton 4-2 Kyle Anderson
Cristo Reyes 4-3 Kevin Painter
Ian White 3-4 Kim Huybrechts

*Evening Session* 
Darren Webster 3-4 Dean Winstanley
Phil Taylor 4-0 Mark Webster
Adrian Lewis 4-2 Keegan Brown

Which gives the current leaderboard as:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£45,640
2	ypauly		£34,167
3	Mark T		£29,500
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£10,500
5	Annette Anderson		-£83,500
6	spiritfree		-£92,360
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£101,500
7	Steff		-£102,667
9	Northerner		-£111,667


----------



## Riri (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, my husband is going out with my nephew to play snooker so I can have the TV controls all afternoon and watch the darts  I'm allowed (!!) the evening games but he draws the line at watching them all day - boooooooo


----------



## Mark T (Dec 30, 2014)

Yesterdays results:

*Monday December 29
Afternoon Session
Second Round *
Brendan Dolan 2-4 Michael Smith
Max Hopp 0-4 Vincent van der Voort
Raymond van Barneveld 4-3 Jamie Caven

*Evening Session
Second Round *
James Wade 1-4 Stephen Bunting
*Third Round 
*Michael van Gerwen 4-1 Terry Jenkins
Benito van de Pas 0-4 Robert Thornton

Which gives the following leaderboard:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£52,120
3	Mark T		£38,900
2	ypauly		£34,167
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£13,900
5	Annette Anderson		-£66,500
6	spiritfree		-£74,880
7	Steff		-£76,444
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£81,100
9	Northerner		-£91,444


----------



## Mark T (Dec 31, 2014)

And yesterdays results:

*Tuesday December 30
Third Round
Afternoon Session *
Peter Wright 4-0 Andy Hamilton
Gary Anderson 4-1 Cristo Reyes
Dean Winstanley 2-4 Vincent van der Voort

*Evening Session (7pm) *
Adrian Lewis 3-4 Raymond van Barneveld
Phil Taylor 4-3 Kim Huybrechts
Stephen Bunting 4-2 Michael Smith

which gives the current leaderboard of:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£87,480
3	Mark T		£79,700
2	ypauly		£34,167
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£20,700
7	Steff		-£55,667
5	Annette Anderson		-£66,500
6	spiritfree		-£73,520
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£74,300
9	Northerner		-£87,667

ypauly is the first to loose all his players (and selected country too).

I was hoping that the scores would be starting to close up by now


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2015)

Cant believe adey lewis mart was going mad he said he threw the game away, but hay ho all good for me seen as i have RVB on here lol.
Kym was unlucky also but Taylor was just more clinical.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 2, 2015)

Yesterdays results:

*Thursday January 1
Quarter-Finals *
Michael van Gerwen 5-2 Robert Thornton
Peter Wright 1-5 Gary Anderson
Best of nine sets, best five legs per set 

which gives:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£87,480
3	Mark T		£84,700
2	ypauly		£34,167
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£25,700
7	Steff		-£27,889
5	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£44,300
6	spiritfree		-£48,520
9	Northerner		-£59,889

Incidentally, if I was using last years scoring method, Steff would be in the lead!


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Yesterdays results:
> 
> *Thursday January 1
> Quarter-Finals *
> ...



Of course I would haha.
Last night was good Thorton looked good tbf and thought for one min he was guna fight right back, Me and Mart both thought Wright would win a against Gary but alas he was hammered. Tonights game barney bunting shall be a cracker i predict


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2015)

Well game a tad closer then i thought with taylor


----------



## Mark T (Jan 3, 2015)

Yesterdays results:

*Friday January 2
Quarter-Finals *
Phil Taylor 5-3 Vincent van der Voort
Stephen Bunting 4-5 Raymond van Barneveld
Best of nine sets, best five legs per set 

giving a leaderboard of:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£113,480
3	Mark T		£109,700
2	ypauly		£34,167
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£25,700
7	Steff		-£111
5	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£44,300
6	spiritfree		-£47,520
9	Northerner		-£57,111

Taylors been hitting 100+ average in each game so far, thus I expect him to see off Barney.  Unless Anderson comes out of the blocks like an express train, I suspect van Gerwen will blast past him.

If the results occur as I would expect then it's a Taylor vs van Gerwen final and this competition is between Steff and Mart!  For me to win, I need Anderson to win.

I'll post up the various predicted leaderboards assuming the various combinations a little later.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 3, 2015)

OK, the eight possible scenarios 

*Final: van Gerwen vs. Taylor (MvG wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Steff		£211,000
2	Mart		£175,880
3	Mark T		£169,700
4	Northerner		£154,000
5	Annette Anderson		£148,500
6	Vicky - Team PWJ		£145,700
7	spiritfree		£144,880
8	ypauly		£34,167
9	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£25,700

*Final: van Gerwen vs. Taylor (Taylor wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mart		£311,080
2	Mark T		£299,700
3	Steff		£66,556
4	ypauly		£34,167
5	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£25,7006
6	spiritfree		£20,080
7	Annette Anderson		£18,500
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		£15,700
9	Northerner		£9,556

*Final: van Gerwen vs. Barney (MvG wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Steff		£277,667
2	Northerner		£160,667
3	Annette Anderson		£148,500
4	Vicky - Team PWJ		£145,700
5	spiritfree		£142,480
6	Mart		£113,480
7	Mark T		£109,700
8	ypauly		£34,167
9	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£25,700

*Final: van Gerwen vs. Barney (Barney wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Steff		£277,667
2	Mart		£113,480
3	Mark T		£109,700
4	ypauly		£34,167
5	Northerner		£30,667
6	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£25,700
7	Annette Anderson		£18,500
8	Vicky - Team PWJ		£15,700
9	spiritfree		£12,480

*Final: Anderson vs. Taylor (Anderson wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mark T		£207,700
2	Mart		£175,880
3	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£63,700
4	ypauly		£34,167
5	Steff		-£111
6	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£6,300
7	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
8	spiritfree		-£45,120
9	Northerner		-£57,111

*Final: Anderson vs. Taylor (Taylor wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mark T		£311,700
2	Mart		£311,080
3	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£37,700
4	ypauly		£34,167
5	Steff		-£111
6	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£32,300
7	spiritfree		-£39,920
8	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
9	Northerner		-£57,111

*Final: Anderson vs. Barney (Anderson wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mark T		£147,700
2	Mart		£113,480
3	Steff		£66,556
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£63,700
5	ypauly		£34,167
6	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£6,300
7	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
8	spiritfree		-£47,520
9	Northerner		-£50,444

*Final: Anderson vs. Barney (Barney wins)
Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Steff		£211,000
2	Mark T		£121,700
3	Mart		£113,480
4	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£37,700
5	ypauly		£34,167
6	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£32,300
7	Northerner		-£36,000
8	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
9	spiritfree		-£47,520


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for that mark.. Mart been boasting all week ha.. I predict mvg Taylor final although for me two Dutch in finl would be good lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2015)

Boooooo not happy lol


----------



## Mark T (Jan 3, 2015)

Steff said:


> Boooooo not happy lol


Ooooo!  A 3 in 4 chance of winning!

Oh dear, you will all be accusing me of doing a set up


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Ooooo!  A 3 in 4 chance of winning!
> 
> Oh dear, you will all be accusing me of doing a set up



Lol no I'm no sore loser I had the glory last year


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2015)

Well from looking at all your possible outcomes u have won mark lol, mind u if Taylor wins its. Matter of pounds between u nd mart


----------



## Mark T (Jan 4, 2015)

Yesterdays results:

*Saturday January 3
Semi-Finals *
Michael van Gerwen 3-6 Gary Anderson
Phil Taylor 6-2 Raymond van Barneveld
Best of 11 sets 

so todays final is:

*Sunday January 4
Final*
Gary Anderson v Phil Taylor
Best of 13 sets

the leaderboard after the semi-finals is:

*Pos.	Person               		Total*
1	Mark T		£181,700
2	Mart		£175,880
3	Riri - the diabarrasments! 		£37,700
4	ypauly		£34,167
5	Steff		-£111
6	Vicky - Team PWJ		-£32,300
7	Annette Anderson		-£41,500
8	spiritfree		-£45,120
9	Northerner		-£57,111


----------



## Mark T (Jan 4, 2015)

Go-on Gary - you deserve a championship!


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Riri (Jan 5, 2015)

He finally did it. I was a bit nervous when it went to 6 all and thought he'd blown it! Well done Gary


----------



## Riri (Jan 6, 2015)

Waiting in anticipation for final placings


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2015)

Think we can work it out by marks post the other day where everyone finshied x


----------



## Mark T (Jan 6, 2015)

Although for completeness...

The final results were:

*Sunday January 4
Final *
Gary Anderson 7-6 Phil Taylor
Best of 13 sets 

giving the final leaderboard of:

*Pos.	Person Total*
1	Mark T	£207,700
2	Mart	£175,880
3	Riri - the diabarrasments! £63,700
4	ypauly	£34,167
5	Steff	-£111
6	Vicky - Team PWJ	-£6,300
7	Annette Anderson	-£41,500
8	spiritfree	-£45,120
9	Northerner	-£57,111


----------



## Riri (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Mark for setting up the competition and keeping our scores again this year - and congratulations on your win  Roll on December 2015 !!


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2015)

Cheers mark fr setting this up

Bring  on 5th feb the Premier league


----------

